# Howdy



## Migheil (8/3/16)

Hi everybody, I've been vaping around 2-3 years on and off but been stinkie free 4 months going on 5  lol never thought I would say that... It's been a success since I got my ijust 2 and still loving it. Im just here to try and be part of the family and learn more along the way

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz (9/3/16)

Howdy and welcome @Migheil First off well done on being almost 5 months stinkie free. 
If you came to learn your in the right place.

I just want to warn you beforehand that this education aint cheap. So if you can't cut the mustard leave now before you end up rebonding your house to fund new vape gear 

PS: Nice avatar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/3/16)

Welcome @Migheil and congrats on kicking the habit.
I'm glad the iJust2 did the trick for you, it's a magic little device.

Welcome to the family, and I'll guarantee that you'll learn something if you browse around. This is a very friendly and VERY active community, so do enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (9/3/16)

Welcome to the forum @Migheil . Congrats on kicking the stinkies. Enjoy your stay here .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

You are very welcome @Migheil 
Thanks for joining and for the intro
Congrats on the quitting of the stinkies. Thats a great achievement!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along
Wishing you the best for your vape journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP (9/3/16)

Hey bud

Well done and welcome. Lots to see lots to do. Feel free to ask when your unsure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/3/16)

Welcome @*Migheil , *glad to have you join us ! Always great to meet new peeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Migheil (9/3/16)

Thanks guys  ... looking forward to time here


----------



## Migheil (9/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Howdy and welcome @Migheil First off well done on being almost 5 months stinkie free.
> If you came to learn your in the right place.
> 
> I just want to warn you beforehand that this education aint cheap. So if you can't cut the mustard leave now before you end up rebonding your house to fund new vape gear
> ...



Thanks , looked around for a while before I chose a avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------

